# adria coral sl



## cougar (Jun 7, 2008)

hi all,
i`m thinking of buying an 2006 adria coral sl besides the possible fiat problems is there anything else i should be looking out for,your thoughts would be much appreciated.
thank you, barry.


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Hi Barry! 

Our motorhome, in the avatar, is a Coral S650SP, 2007. 

The chassis is a Fiat X2/50 2.3L 130 bhp. It's done 12,000 miles and is averaging nearly 30 mpg. I love driving it. So easy, so comfortable. All the known issues of scuttles and engine covers have been dealt with; the judder issue is now in hand.

The living 'cell', as Adria call it, is very comfortable, very strongly put together. We have holidayed for 6 weeks and find the caravan part well put together.

The down side of ANY motorhome OR caravan is the peripherals that get added: The Dometic fridge/freezer, the Truma boiler, the Thetford toilet, the oven, the hob, the water pump... It is these pieces that might fail and detract from the enjoyment of any caravan, towed or driven.

AuntieSandra and I are well happy with Our Coral. Sandra will sit back in her armchair and say, "I love my motorhome!"

I'd like to think that anyone buying an Adria would feel the same.  

Good Luck with your decisions.


----------



## cougar (Jun 7, 2008)

*adria*

hi unclenorm,
thank you for reply, i fully understand what you say about all the other parts not being down to adria, going to have another look at one again today, thanks again, barry.


----------



## 1946 (Jan 5, 2006)

We've had 4 Adria's. I think that says enough !!  
Great motorhomes.

Kind regards

Maddie


----------



## apxc15 (Dec 1, 2007)

I've had my 04 Adria Coral 650SP for nearly 2 years and am Fulltiming in it. 
I've managed to put another 31000 miles on the clock traveling around Europe and I cannot fault it. 
Had a couple of minor problems with the Fiat bit but none with the rest of it.
I am switching to a Hymer S630 U lounge next week but only because it has a better layout for Fulltiming.
The Adria habitation is very well put together and bits don't drop off on rough roads in Spain, which is more than I can say for some other makes.
I wonder if the Merc / Hymer will be as reliable.


Pete 8)


----------



## cougar (Jun 7, 2008)

*adria*

thank you maddie & pete,
i feel a bit more confidant about looking at them now, so many to look at & check over.
thanks again, barry.


----------

